#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   vergrößerter Harnleiter >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
ich wende mich an euch mit der Bitte um Information.  
Ich hatte als kleines Kind eine Ureterozelle, wo ich auch dauernt zu Kontrollen,.. musste. 
Anscheind hat sich das Problem dann ausgewachsen und mit ca. 12 Jahren war ich bei meiner letzten Kontrolle, da ich danach nicht mehr musste.  
Vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich dann zweimal einen Harnwegsinfekt, woraufhin ich wieder zum Urologen ging. 
Dieser leitete mich an die urologische Fachabteilung eines Krankenhauses weiter. 
Dort angekommen wurde diverse Untersuchungen gemacht und auch eine Nierenskintigrafie, da auf dem Röntgen deutlich sichtbar war, dass ein Harnleiter stark verdickt ist. 
Nach der Szintigrafie bekam ich die Antwort, dass keine Narbenbildung ersichtlich ist. 
Um zu entscheiden ob dieser Harnleiter operativ behandelt werden muss wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich eine Untersuchung machen muss, bei der ein Katheder gelegt wird.  
Daraufhin verweigerte ich die Untersuchung, da ich aus der Szintigrafie die Schlussfolgerung zog, dass es keinen Rückstau geben kann wenn keine Narbenbildung festgestellt werden kann.  
Was würde mit der "Katheteruntersuchung" mehr aussagen bzw. könnte es trotz des Ergebnis der Szintigrafie zu einem Rückstau kommen?
Wie gesagt, die Untersuchung war vor ca. 2 -3 Jahren... 
Das mit dem Harnwegsinfekt trat zweimal in rel. kurzen Zeitabständen auf, seitdem wieder nichts mehr.  
Danke für die Information. 
mfg

----------

